# Cockatoo plays Peek-a-boo



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

This is the cutest thing I've ever seen!!!


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

I just love it. I have 3 myself and they are all such personalities.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I think it's the adorable 'peek-a-boo' voice... it's soooo cute!


----------



## ButterflyLordet (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh Ive seen this and share it to everyone! I just love it! Always puts a smile on my face ^_^


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

I get a Hello every morning from one of mine and he also asks if I am ok. He also tells me I am a good girl.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Aww, how cute! I love 'toos, they're so funny


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Gotta love it...


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*So cute and funny! Thanks for sharing!*


----------

